
First in-body gene replacement trial - ChuckMcM
http://www.cnn.com/2017/11/15/health/first-in-body-edit-dna/index.html
======
ChuckMcM
I saw this today and had the sense of excitement and dread. Correcting the
gene responsible for a given condition is only a small step from changing a
gene for better athletic performance.

